# Gator [email protected] the honey hole



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Caught these first light popping cork live shrimp wade fishing! 24.5,19.5,17 my buddy caught a slob 28inch 9lbs on thespring scale did not get good pic except on cell phone she was a trophy for sure! Caught a lot smaller 15ish ones and somerat redsand some jackass pulled up in boat and the fishing shut down! It really pisses me off that two guys wade fishing can't enjoy some fishing without some duce seeing you catch fish and get within 50yrds and starting casting on youwhat aduce had whole damn bay to fish! Sorry for thatneed to vent fellas!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Could've been worse...you could have caught 0 fish and had lead slung atcha....:boo

Nice trout.....try hitting this buton







in your message header to auto load the pic in your thread brother....Like this:


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for tip man! Yeah I wanted tie on bucktail jigand peg the side of thatSea Pro so bad but already hadthose two nice ones on the stringer so what the hell, lots ducebags out there!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree 100% about the guys in the boat not respecting wade fishermen. The wade fishermen cannot just move to another spot. This has happened to me numerous times. It would be nice to think that our comments might change someone's behavior, but the boat fishermen that do this have no consideration and do not care about other people. The best that you can do is to be careful about reeling in fish around boaters.

Nice specs.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I pretty sure the dude heard me giving him a tongue lashing about riding atop of us and whata bleep and bleep he and buddys were! But just acted like a ducebags and threw out the damn anchor what a azzhole and totally shut downthe fishing spot!


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

Proper fishing etiquette continues its downhill slide. Lets say you are fishing some diving birds and are spotted by a passing boat. There's plenty of room and fish but rather than idle up and cast, he roars into the middle of the fish and spooks them. Or you are drifting in a bayou catching trout. How many boats have to race past before you give up and go home? I was taught when you see someone fishing and have to pass relatively close you should slow to idle out of respect for your fellow fisherman. I could be fishing in the middle of the Gulf and if there is a jetski within 100 miles he'll run within 50 feet of me. Are these people dumb or discourteous or both.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

redfishguy, These' are "poppin cork Trout" here from Gulf Breeze at sunset.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice specks them popping corks are great! Yeah I even own a little boat sometimes a little too rough. SoI head tosome wade fishing holes to put some dinner on table for the family and deal with aidiot like that, not mention there were 6 of them is little Sea Pro 4punk teenageazz kidz and couple olders dudes really showing there young teenager's buddys how to treat other fisherman! It'samazing what this world has come too! Man that got my blood boiling!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Jetskis are the worse, they think you want to see them up close! I've had so many flats shut down. Yesterday I was in SRS yakin it, surrounded by big reds and trout, didn't last long due to the two idiots on jetskis that had to skim my flat. I paddled two miles to get to that hole. They should legislate them into open water 100yds from anyone!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't worry too much about other folks you can't control. 

I caught theseWed eve.right after a boat left that very spot. Yes, it's critical to be quiet for trout but they hold to THEIR SPOT, specs will , I think. So if you're wading, just maintain stealth and work the spots.










And Sat morning there were a few kayakers clanking around the area I was headed, but once we all got settled we caught some fish. ALL WITH YOUR POPPIN CORKS. Mine are a little different cause i put some water in mine to give me casting distance. Dizzy Lizzy carries them.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice Specks! Thanks for the advice I just thinkit unsportsman and azzhole to come in ontwo guys wade fishing within 75yds and starting casting! Same guy same boat this morning but the bite really sucked! Didnt matter, still had words with the jackazz! Watch him tear upa nice grass flat cause he was inshallow water he no biz in with a 20ft Sea Pro! Man I amready to get boat back on the water next week I hope!


----------

